# BBC and ITV in Spain



## twiglet22 (Jul 19, 2014)

I know I'm thick, but can anyone tell me if I will be able to buy a Sky box and plug it in to my current satellite dish in order to receive BBC and ITV. The freeview Icecrypt box keeps saying "No Signal" and I can't live without my TV! Am currently renting until February in a "white village" south of Ronda, so very few people speak English and my Spanish is not up to a technical conversation.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

twiglet22 said:


> I know I'm thick, but can anyone tell me if I will be able to buy a Sky box and plug it in to my current satellite dish in order to receive BBC and ITV. The freeview Icecrypt box keeps saying "No Signal" and I can't live without my TV! Am currently renting until February in a "white village" south of Ronda, so very few people speak English and my Spanish is not up to a technical conversation.


I suspect that you will no longer be able to get a sky signal down there.


Take a browse through recent threads on this topic as much has been said about what you can and can not get any more.

You may have to go the Internet route - if you can get a good internet signal.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I downloaded a program to view U.K. t.v., Yuk!!! I now know why I have never bothered before, I can live with imagen


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Proving you use a VPN (Virtual private network - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) which can show you are in UK, then you can view ITV and BBC Iplayer on a computer.

I use one which costs about 2O euros a year.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If you have a decent internet just go to FILMON TV FREE LIVE TV MOVIES AND SOCIAL TELEVISION or Camposat.Tv You don't have to worry about having VPN


----------



## twiglet22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Will have to check my internet connection - am even less savvy with that so wish me luck!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> If you have a decent internet just go to FILMON TV FREE LIVE TV MOVIES AND SOCIAL TELEVISION or Camposat.Tv You don't have to worry about having VPN


Good point, but I have just tried Film On and cannot get anything unless I accept adverts (unless I pay for the service. This is the message, _Our Free SD Streams are funded by advertisements. In order for us to continue bringing you quality content free of charge, please disable your ad-blocking software._) With Camposat it will not load at all.

BBC and ITV work, for me, without any problems.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We are about 30km downhill from you..We have Sky via normal small satellite dish but also BBC and ITV via second small satellite dish but with limited channels and Spanish tv...
The Sky is as usual, loads of crap but we enjoy the Sports channels and BBC and ITV limited to BBC 1,2,3, 4 and ITV 1 which suits us.
We got fed up with watching Filmon on IPads as they now interrupt with too many ads.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> We are about 30km downhill from you..We have Sky via normal small satellite dish but also BBC and ITV via second small satellite dish but with limited channels and Spanish tv...
> The Sky is as usual, loads of crap but we enjoy the Sports channels and BBC and ITV limited to BBC 1,2,3, 4 and ITV 1 which suits us.
> We got fed up with watching Filmon on IPads as they now interrupt with too many ads.


That's interesting. Are you getting it from a satellite ? 

According all the posts I have read, and friends on CDS, it appears to be impossible. (http://www.surinenglish.com/2014020...a/huge-switch-major-british-201402071044.html) So a lot of people would like to know your secret.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

larryzx said:


> That's interesting. Are you getting it from a satellite ?
> 
> According all the posts I have read, and friends on CDS, it appears to be impossible. (Huge TV switch-off as major British stations change satellites. Surinenglish.com) So a lot of people would like to know your secret.


Intelsat 907.You can pick a box up off ebay 50pounds,80cm dish and you are up and running.Only downside encryption codes change roughly 4times a year.Dead easy to get hold of,put them on a USB stick,into the box and update.Also if sat comes on here he is the man to ask as it's his business.In all honesty don't get ripped off by some of the prices.Some of the companies on the 
costa del sol are charging 300 to 350 for the box and dish.absolute rip off they are just using peoples guillablity .
http://www.satandpcguy.com/Site/intelsat_907_uk_tv_channels.php


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

larryzx said:


> That's interesting. Are you getting it from a satellite ?
> 
> According all the posts I have read, and friends on CDS, it appears to be impossible. (Huge TV switch-off as major British stations change satellites. Surinenglish.com) So a lot of people would like to know your secret.


No secret. Contact Alan James Experience Group, Estepona, for installation details, or SkyDoc, full page ad in Sur or EWN most weeks. Both do installations. Cost is 350 euros, box, dish, installation. You need to change codes as and when. Smallish dish required,pointing SW (I was told that's what it does).

But as I said you get only very few channels which suits us.

So it's not impossible.  Expensive, maybe. But most things are possible if you are happy to pay, or, having just read the previous post, are extremely knowledgeable about these things which I'm not. My son has this set-up in his house.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> No secret. Contact Alan James Experience Group, Estepona, for installation details, or SkyDoc, full page ad in Sur or EWN most weeks. Both do installations. Cost is 350 euros, box, dish, installation. You need to change codes as and when. Smallish dish required,pointing SW (I was told that's what it does).
> 
> But as I said you get only very few channels which suits us.
> 
> So it's not impossible. Expensive, maybe. But most things are possible if you are happy to pay.


Thanks for that, but for about 20 euros p.a. for VPN, one can get BBC and ITV IPlayer for nothing and no installation. Good reception and no new codes etc. required.

And of course, having paid for the VNP, can access other sites which have geographical restriction too.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

larryzx said:


> Thanks for that, but for about 20 euros p.a. for VPN, one can get BBC and ITV IPlayer for nothing. Good reception and no new codes etc. required.
> 
> And of course, having paid for the VNP, can access other sites which have geographical restriction too.


ICECRYPT S1600 with BISS Keys for Intelsat 907 | Marc Electronica IPTV

This is the box we use 50 pounds off ebay ,we installed it for when the mother in law comes over.In total with a second hand dish it cost me roughly 80euros and am on a site in the UK.as soon as the codes change they send me an email with a zip file with the new codes.ten minutes and the box is up and running.At the end of the day horses for courses.Also there is some very clever people that can hack boxes flush them and reprogramme them but that is totally illegal.Respect.SB.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

larryzx said:


> Thanks for that, but for about 20 euros p.a. for VPN, one can get BBC and ITV IPlayer for nothing and no installation. Good reception and no new codes etc. required.
> 
> And of course, having paid for the VNP, can access other sites which have geographical restriction too.


That may be so and I'm sure you are very happy with it but I was correcting the misapprehension that BBC etc. can't be received through a smallish dish. 

Were I more technically adept, youthful and agile I too would have bought the component parts, climbed on my roof and installed the system but alas 'tis not so and therefore I had to fork out for someone else to do it.

In spite of having the three systems we don't watch that much tv. But we like to watch as much football as possible so we need BBC and ITV for some matches plus we enjoy the Saturday night Nordic noirs on BBC4.


----------

